# Waiting forever for these snowbear mounts!!!



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

like a month now?? 5 calls to CS, now they say the mount will be here on friday. BAH! All I wanna do is not have to shovel my driveway and plow about 5- 10 other small driveways,,, 
IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???!!!!!!


Here I sit, broken hearted, called snow bear but they ********,
Now I sit here needing cash and cant plow snow cause they suck ass!


:angry:


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I hear ya! Waited about 3 weeks for the mounts, now winch is broken, and has been sent in for warranty repair, still waiting in that :realmad: My SB hasn't even seen snow yet!!

Of course, the busiest time of year, SB customer service says they ship 500 orders per day, so I have to wait in line. I should have expected as much though!

You probably got 5-6" today, right?


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

just got done shoveling the driveway, twice,had bout 4 inches down on the ground at 9:30 this morning, by the time I got the driveway cleaned up, bout 120 ft, had almost 2 inches back down, so kept on goin, got it cleaned up nice went out to my shop for an hour or so, came out to another inch and its still goin strong, so gonna be back out again once a few more inches drops.

On a good note, SnowBear says my "free" HD skids will be here tomorrow and the mount will be here friday.... I hope they are right this time.

And my SB hasnt seen snow yet either...lol.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you have to ask for the free skid shoes? I should demand a pair for the wait I had on my mounts, and now the winch that I am waiting to be returned!


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

actually no I didnt ask, the CS agent Nicole threw em in my order the 4th time I called. 
Sympathy Skids.... lol.


----------



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

i got the free shoes, then when they came in incomplete i got a free light kit too. not bad.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

snow bear is notorious for this type of stuff


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Once my winch problem is resolved, maybe I should call SB and demand a pair of shoes or lights for all the hassle, and for the $22.00 I had to pay to ship that winch for repair!


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

Free light kit,, nice!! And yea,, call them and demand something for free, I told them I felt I was getting screwed and got the feet, I shoulda asked for the lights,,,lol.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

Well the mounts finally came,,, winch works fine, just pushed my snow banks back bout 4 ft onto the lawn so I got room for the next batch of snow. Strange pushing with such a tiny blade but I will get used to it.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yellow, did blade trip forward at all pushing on the banks?


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

only once when I was at the top of a pile I made, otherwise it pushes fine, I have moved snow with everything from a garden tractor to a front end loader and bout everyting in between and this lil plow kicks ass!!


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Not a bad little plow for light duty. I had the remote kit with the key FOB raise lower. all the wiring was on the plow and just the 2 pin plug on the truck. Too bad I folded the blade and frame in half when the corner caught a chunk of ice...:realmad:


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the old style control box, kinda big and clunky but I wired it all up nice, ran the wires inside my driverside door and out to the engine compartment where the stock wiring goes through the door and into the cab, I will post up some pics when I get the chance. I didnt like the "hook it to the window" BS,, I mean then what? I have to have my window up the whole time I plow to keep it there? and wires runnin outside the truck? bah... not me..lol. Also gonna see if I can manage to NOT fold the thing up like a lawnchair...lol. Mike did you have it on the 250 superduty when ya folded it up?


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

I had it on my 99 Ranger when it folded. Just a fluke the way the corner caught some ice I guess.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

damn,, that musta made one hell of a noise. Followed by some cussing Im sure...lol.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

A creak, a groan and some god awful grinding noises as the plow wedged itself under the front bumper... then the cursing.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

lol,,, o man that sucks


----------

